# Happy Birthday Jose`



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yesterday, March 1st was Jose`'s 13th birthday. I missed his birthday yesterday! But he wound up having a really nice couple of walks off leash in a fun place. So, we'll do that again today. He's so deserving of good days because he's been my constant companion for all these years, been through thick and thin, been through a couple losses of dogs he lived with and loved. He's darling and everyone who meets him always loves Jose`. 

Baby Jose`. This is when I first got him. He was an adorable little fella and still is...always so sweet natured to everyone, willing, playful but never hyper. Just a great little pal. And so sweet and tolerant with the other dogs. He's, I'd have to say one of, if not the smartest dog I've ever had. He is quick to learn new things...very quick. You can see the wheels turning and I have asked him things and seen him understand more than I think a dog should. He remembers things hours later and when I ask where a certain toy is, will stand there for a second, kind of concentrating and look like he's thinking....and then will go to the spot right away where a toy was last used or seen without sniffing for it. He's done things that I've never seen a dog do that indicate his uncanny understanding of things. He watches what my son's dog is doing to earn a treat and he copies her. It's happened over and over.

Besides all that, he's from a byb. The only health issue he's had has been luxating patellas. Only one gave him trouble so years ago he had surgery, which didn't hold too well after a few years, but as long as he gets his exercise, he has no trouble at all. Other than that, he's been healthy as a horse. His temperament is outstanding, as was Chulita's, also from the same breeder. He is suppose to be a Chihuahua and even is registered. (Jose` Miguel) lol. But to me, he looks like the mail man came to call on his mother. Well, that said, I wouldn't trade him for anything.



With Bonnie on a walk around Priest Lake




Hiking in north Idaho. Jose` and Chulita



Taking a rest on the golf course after a long, hard hike.




All tuckered out



Who? Me?



My little love bug. Happy birthday!:birthday:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Little man


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday little guy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Jose,
You have many many MANY cousins here in San Diego who want to wish you a great big........................


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best wishes Sweetie!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Aww, happy birthday buddy!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy birthday little cutie!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

What a handsome guy!! Happy birthday


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Jose!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My sisters Dog got doggie Alzheimer's at the age of 14. Same symptoms. And she started howling at night which she had never done before.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Oops. Wrong thread!!


----------

